# introducing myself



## RebeccaMI (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi everybody. My friend from the barn, EventinginMI, is a member here and I thought I would join. I live in MI and have a 20-year-old appendix QH gelding named JT. Earlier in his life he was an eventer so he knows how to do lots of stuff... more stuff than I know how to do! LOL. Our favorite thing to do is go on trail rides, but we also tool around in the outdoor arena sometimes. In addition to my horse I have two kitties, and my family has a dog and a parrot also.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

welcome to the forum. sounds like you have a nice horse. It's nice to have a horse that has "done it all."


----------



## equinesmitten (Sep 5, 2010)

Welcome! All of my horses know more than me. :lol: That's ok, that just means that they can teach you!


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

welcome to horse forum *bows* XD


----------



## ApacheTaz (Nov 3, 2010)

Welcome to the site! show us some Pics....


----------



## RebeccaMI (Oct 30, 2010)

ApacheTaz said:


> Welcome to the site! show us some Pics....


I will dig up some pics of my horse and post those. I don't have a whole lot of good pictures of me actually _riding_ my horse because I'm usually on the other side of the camera.


----------



## ArabianDream (Oct 26, 2010)

Welcome, I'm new here too. My new horse is 20 as well, and knows more than me too  It's a good way to learn.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Welcome, Rebecca!

2 cats and a parrot! Wow! That's a tough combination!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from the Paint mares in NC!


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

Welcome from MI too.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I am in your area chickey! Welcome to the forum, and I wish you all the luck with finding a new saddle!


----------



## RebeccaMI (Oct 30, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> 2 cats and a parrot! Wow! That's a tough combination!


Actually the parrot is a macaw so she's about the same size as the cats, and she's never within their reach, so it works out OK.


----------



## RebeccaMI (Oct 30, 2010)

SaddleDragon said:


> Welcome from MI too.


What part of the mitten?


----------



## Luvs2jump (Oct 11, 2010)

Welcome! I just joined not too long ago myself and am also from MI.


----------



## RebeccaMI (Oct 30, 2010)

Lots of MI people here. Awesome. Hooray for the mitten state!


----------

